# Fragen zum Lowrance X 75



## Frango (21. September 2004)

Hei boardies, #h 
kennt jemand von Euch das Lowrance X 75. Habe im web keine nennenswerten Infos gefunden. Ist es Norgetauglich??!!#c 
Vielleicht gibts ja einschlägige Erfahrungen im board!!
Bis denne
Frango


----------



## Jirko (21. September 2004)

*AW: Fragen zum Lowrance X 75*

hallo frango #h

ist nen relativ altes modell, welches nicht mehr vertrieben wird. daher wirst du auch schwer was an verwertbaren infos im w w w finden 

das x-75er hat ne sendeleistung von 600 watt und ist demzufolge für flachere gefilde in norges fischgründen genauso gut geeignet, wie neuere modelle, welche aber mit weitaus mehr features und verbesserungen aufwarten.

ergo, wenn du nur bis zu einer tiefe von max. 100m fischen möchtest, sollte auch das x-75er eine alternative für dich sein! wobei ich den optimalen "messbereich" bei einer tiefe bis zu 70m sehen würde... geht´s tiefer und wird´s schlammig besteht die gefahr, daß du nen black screen bekommst, da weicher untergrund einiges an signalen schluckt - und die gefahr besteht bei einer sendeleistung von "nur" 600 watt...

...aber für "flachere" gefilde eine gute alternative, da die qualtität von lowrance-loten eine uneingeschränkt hervorragende ist #h


----------



## Frango (23. September 2004)

*AW: Fragen zum Lowrance X 75*

Hei Jirko,
vielen Dank für Deine Info, sehe schon, komme um ein X 125 wohl doch nicht rum. Was haben die Norge-Angler nur vor 10 Jahren gemacht??!!
Grüße
Frango


----------



## leguan8 (23. September 2004)

*AW: Fragen zum Lowrance X 75*

hi frango, ich habe das x 85, welches ja optisch gleich ist mit dem x75. ich habe aber 3000 watt sendeleistung. ichhatte mit dem gerät probleme ab ca 200 metern.

aber wende dich doch mal vertrauensvoll an holger jensen vom top shop. er ist zwar gerade in norge und ist glaube ich ab montag wieder im lande.


----------



## Jetblack (23. September 2004)

*AW: Fragen zum Lowrance X 75*

Das X75 kommt mit dem Geber HS-NSBK (8° Sendekegel) auch gut bis ca. 180m-200m klar. Sicher, es ist ein Gerät ohne großen Schnick-Schnack - aber z.T günstig zu bekommen. 

Ich würde lieber etwas mehr für mehr Leistung und als DF ausführung ausgeben.

Jetblack


----------



## Jirko (23. September 2004)

*AW: Fragen zum Lowrance X 75*



> Was haben die Norge-Angler nur vor 10 Jahren gemacht??!!


eine durchaus berechtigte frage frango! lediglich der umstand, daß man schneller und zielgerichteter "zum fisch kommt", lässt uns mit der zeit gehen ...

...aber trotzdem dürfen wir ganz entspannt sein, da spätestens in 10-15a *unsere infizierten* sprößlinge (hier im AB!? ) die gleiche frage stellen werden... das ist der lauf der zeit frango :m


----------



## Kunze (23. September 2004)

*AW: Fragen zum Lowrance X 75*

Hallo!



> ich habe das x 85, welches ja optisch gleich ist mit dem x75. ich habe aber 300 watt sendeleistung



Das X-85 hat eine Sendeleistung von 3000W.

Die mögliche Lottiefe ist natürlich z. B. stark abhängig von Salzgehalt und 

Strömung.

Bei günstigen Bedingungen habe ich in 270m Tiefe noch ein verwertbares 

Bodenprofil erkennen können.

Im ungünstgsten Fall ist bei 200m Ende der Durchsage. #h


----------



## Dipsdive (23. September 2004)

*AW: Fragen zum Lowrance X 75*

Hallo,

habe zur Zeit das X-85 mit Sendeleistung 3000 W. Davor war ich lange Zeit mit dem X-75 (Sendeleistung auch 3000 W.) unterwegs. Ein super Echolot, das ich am liebsten gegen das Nachfolgemodell wieder eintauschen würde. 
Die klaren Fischsicheln vermisse ich heute noch. Habe das X-85 auf einem Treffen gewonnen und das X-75 notgedrungen verkauft. 

Einziges Manko vom X-75 waren immer die Grundeinstellungen, bei jedem Ausschalten schaltete das Gerät auf die Werkseinstellungen zurück. Das ist jetzt beim X-85 verbessert worden, die Einstellungen bleiben gespeichert.


----------



## Jirko (24. September 2004)

*AW: Fragen zum Lowrance X 75*

hallo dipsdive #h

meines erachtens nach, hat daß x-75er ne sendeleistung von 600 watt! bei den älteren loten der x-er reihe von lowrance (und das 75er ist´n älteres), war an 3.000 watt noch nich zu denken  #h


----------



## Albatros (24. September 2004)

*AW: Fragen zum Lowrance X 75*

genau so ist es Jirko #6


----------



## Dipsdive (24. September 2004)

*AW: Fragen zum Lowrance X 75*

Hallo Jirko,

sorry, habe mich leider vertan. Meine Angaben beziehen sich auf das X-70 A, mein Fehler. Habe gerade bei Becker in Wedel angerufen, der mir bestätigt hat, dass ich 1995 das X-70 A bei ihm gekauft habe (hätte schwören können, dass da früher ne 75 stand...).
Am Montag wollte er mal in seinem Lager schauen, ob er noch eine alte Bedienungsanleitung für das X-75 aufstöbern kann. 

Also bei Interesse vielleicht eine PN schicken.

Grüße
Dipsdive


----------



## Jirko (24. September 2004)

*AW: Fragen zum Lowrance X 75*

...ist doch überhaupt kein problem dipsdive! alles im grünen berich :m...

...dir noch nen schönes & entspanntes wochenende #h


----------



## Filz321 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fragen zum Lowrance X 75*

was für ne Auflösung hat der Bildschirm denn?
Ich brauche es gelegntlich beim karpfenangeln um die Tiefe zu ermitteln.
Könnte man damit auch die Bodenstruktur erknnen?

Gruß


----------



## MegaBarsch (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fragen zum Lowrance X 75*

Moin,

da ich immer alles aufhebe und noch einen Lowrance-Katalog aus der Zeit habe:

X65: 600 Watt und 160x160 Bildpunkte
X75: 600 Watt und 240x240 Bildpunkte
X85: 3000 Watt und 240x240 Bildpunkte

Das waren auch fast schon die einzigen Unterschiede dieser Geräte (beim X85 hat man noch die Option eines Geschwindigkeits/Temperatur-Gebers).

Ich besitze seit vielen Jahren das X65 (160x160 Bildpunkte und 600 Watt) und habe es mal direkt mit einem X85 (240x240 und 3000 Watt) unter gleichen Bedingungen auf einer Talsperre verglichen, um zu sehen, wie sich die höhere Leistung in der Praxis bemerkbar macht: 

Beim X85 war im Gegensatz zum X65 die Sprungschicht erkennbar. Fische und sonstige Gegenstände haben beide genauso gut abgebildet, das X85 etwas schärfer aufgrund der höheren Anzahl der Bildpunkte.


----------

